# Suche Hilfe bei einem Sequenzdiagramm mit RMI unter Eclipse



## OKShaitan (10. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Logger implementiert und möchte nun davon mit Eclipse ein Sequenzdiagramm erstellen (nein, ich möchte nicht - ich muß leider).

Aber irgendwie komm ich mit Eclipse nicht zurecht oder mir fehlt noch was.
Ich hab drauf:
1. eclipse-SDK-2.1.2-win32.zip .
2. eclipse2.1.2.1-SDK-win32-LanguagePackFeature.zip  Diese Dateien enhalten
deutsche Sprache für eclipse.
3. emf_1.1.0_20030620_1105VL.zip
4. clipseuml_1.2.1.20031103.zip

Einige meiner Klassen kann ich rüberziehen, andere nicht. Will ich eines unabhängig erstellen, kann ich keinen Typ eintragen. Und kann daher auch keine erstellen. Gibt es da einen Trick? 

Da ich über rmi gehe, habe ich auch einige Objekttypen wie z.B. System oder Naming, aber dafür find ich ja auch keinen Typ.

Büdde, büdde, helft mir


----------

